
Globus: open source data publication as a service - blacksqr
https://www.globus.org/
======
justinsaccount
Unfortunately the file transfer (GridFTP) is still built on top of FTP. Unless
they have improved things recently, it has all the downsides of FTP in that it
needs to make one tcp connection per file. This ends up being horribly
inefficient for transferring many small files. And small in this case can
still be tens of megabytes. When you are transferring files over 100g links,
you really don't want to be disconnecting and reconnecting for each file.

